# LH and FSH reading interpretation Reading Help?



## bubbles19 (May 13, 2013)

Hi ladies I just collected my results from my doctor a while ago after having my hormones tested. I asked my doctor for a print out but she didnt really help by explaining the results to me. Anyway, i do have PCOS but I was told just a mild one since I don't have all the symptoms of it. But here is my results and just wandering if anyone could please help interpret the number ranges, this would be really helpful.
Gonadotrophin Level
Serum LH lever- 11.9u/L
Serum Follicle Stumulating Hormone Level- 5.8 u/L
Results
Males: FSH= 1.3-8.6 LH=1.3-19.3 U/L
Females:Follicular Phase: FSH= 2.1-10.9 LH= 3.9-8.8 U/L
Mid Cylcle Peak: FSH=19.2-103.0 LH= 4.5-22.5 U/L
Luetal Phase: FSH= 1.2-12.9 LH= 1.8-5.1 U/L
Post Menopausal; FSH= 10.9-58.6 LH= 16.7-113.6 U/L

So these are my results, it is rather confusing. My hormone Blood Test was not taken anywhere near my menstrual cycles since I am very irregular so I am really not sure what these numbers indicate. If you have had something simialr like this done to you hope you could help explain what these levels are and if they are normal or abnormal. Thanks xxx


----------



## Chandlerino (Nov 30, 2011)

Your Fsh is 5.8 and within the normal range and your lh is 11.9 which is also normal for the follicular phase (before ovulation)

When I was diagnosed with PCOS the consultant told me that Fsh and lh should be 1:1 in other words more or less the same. If they weren't done on day 3 of your period it's hard to tell which 'phase' you fall into.

Are your ovaries polycystic on a scan - mine were slightly so I was told I have mild PCOS.

Sorry not been much help really x


----------

